# Kirkpowder



## Alt_Reality (Oct 5, 2010)

Insane. I drove into Tahoe via 50 on Saturday the 12th and left this past Saturday. Couldn't believe what a difference it was and they're still getting dumped on with more on the way.


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

drove through 2 feet of snow over the spur last friday. was insane... great three days of riding though!


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow 

It's like you need an avalung just for the drive up

EDIT:

Apparently, no joke...



> SR 88
> [IN THE CENTRAL CALIFORNIA & SIERRA NEVADA]
> IS CLOSED FROM 3.5 MI EAST OF SILVER LAKE TO KIRKWOOD /CARSON SPUR/
> (AMADOR CO) - DUE TO AVALANCHE CONTROL - MOTORISTS ARE ADVISED TO USE AN
> ALTERNATE ROUTE


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

***books next flight***


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

going tomorrow...IF I can get there.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Its BIIIIIG when they throw-in the towel and shut down 95% of the mountain at 10 AM!!!!


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

neednsnow said:


> Its BIIIIIG when they throw-in the towel and shut down 95% of the mountain at 10 AM!!!!


 ZOMG. I hope that doesn't happen on Saturday when I'm up there.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Hopefully, for you, it'll actually settle down a bit tomorrow so Ski Patrol can blow-out some of the steeps. Its hard to say, though, with the forecast to be non-stop through Saturday night. They'll get the frontside moving a bit tomorrow and Saturday, but I don't see 4 Opening until maybe Sunday, probably next week!:dunno:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

yep...I'm in doubt about heading out there tomorrow...The drive will suck, unless the Spur is open, which I doubt, and at best I'll get 5-10 and maybe 6 on the front side. The back side must be a white-hole.. Non stop rainstorm here in the bay area...and Kirk is disappearing on the web cam...


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

They'll be able to sell Cirque Access with all this snow!


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

neednsnow said:


> They'll be able to sell Cirque Access with all this snow!


haha. i'm sure ski patrol would have a collective heart attack first. but that would be cool.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

The storm is not giving up...there's no way CALTRANS or ski patrol can deal with that mass of snow...by tomorrow morning.

Snow Stats
Last 24 Hours 24-28" 
Last 48 Hours 48-52" 
Storm Total 115-130" 
Last 7 Days 130-146" 

Seasonal Total Range 660-685" 
Base Depth 222- 265" 


88 on hold both sides


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

pawlo said:


> The storm is not giving up...there's no way CALTRANS or ski patrol can deal with that mass of snow...by tomorrow morning.
> 
> Snow Stats
> Last 24 Hours 24-28"
> ...


What do you think are the chances they can handle it by Sat. morning? I might just have to go to Sierra or Heavenly on Sat. and then Kirkwood on Sun...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Im not going tomorrow. Sat should be good. few will drive up tomorrow and they will open the front side only....wind will still be up. So Sat there should be plenty of fresh and better roads. The really good day is sunday, but it's going to be like last time. I was there by 8, at 930 people were parking on 88.I might try and do both...this is the last storm of the season.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

pawlo said:


> this is the last storm of the season.


WATCH YER EMMEREFFIN MOUF! THERE IN THREE.FIVE WEEKS!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

neednsnow said:


> WATCH YER EMMEREFFIN MOUF! THERE IN THREE.FIVE WEEKS!


lmfao.....what?

420 chocking here...3 more weeks of good stuff?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

neednsnow said:


> WATCH YER EMMEREFFIN MOUF! THERE IN THREE.FIVE WEEKS!


I'm heading there april 13! I actually don't want a storm during my days there, just right before is fine :laugh:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

well you get there during or right after a storm to get the fresh line..is not that I like a storm..I like the pow!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

pawlo said:


> well you get there during or right after a storm to get the fresh line..is not that I like a storm..I like the pow!


I personally love both. Stormy days I have the Mtn all to myself. The masses crawl out of the woodwork for post-storm days, but still awesome! I'm just hoping for a few more rounds of snow between now and Apr 18th, when I return. I just don't want January to return in April!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

neednsnow said:


> I personally love both. Stormy days I have the Mtn all to myself. The masses crawl out of the woodwork for post-storm days, but still awesome! I'm just hoping for a few more rounds of snow between now and Apr 18th, when I return. I just don't want January to return in April!


Shhhh!  DOn't tell everybody! ...GOing up tomorrow.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

pawlo said:


> well you get there during or right after a storm to get the fresh line..is not that I like a storm..I like the pow!


Me too. If I lived there. However, if I'm only there two days and they shut the roads and resort down, I'm screwed. Fresh pow does me no good if I can't get to it! Two day old snow is better then sitting in the hotel room.

I'm heading up there for a specific purpose and only get two days. Tahoe is just a detour :laugh:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I hear you...wanted to go today, but 88 was closed both sides last night, good decision, was blizzard conditions all day today. 

Still deciding if going tomorrow or wait Sunday...I could go both and drive twice, since I have to be back for a dinner saturday (%&&##$$!!!) Which is possible if 88 is open.

I'll do that unless the Spur is closed. I'm not getting on 50 on a weekend like this one.


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

pawlo said:


> Kirkwood, CA
> 
> Today:
> 
> ...


This picture is from about a month ago


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

THis was Friday :


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

pawlo said:


> THis was Friday :


Not surprised at what a month of snow will do

BTW, the weather site took the pic from here

Slay The Gnar


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

We just got back from Sun at Kirkwood :laugh:

The drive was hellish... we left the Bay Area at 4am and didn't get to put board to snow until 11:30 

But the snow was awesome!

It's sad that the backside was closed for wind even on Sun.

I have a question though... are the runs on Cornice Express chair (6) always so bumpy? They were practically moguls and I had a horrible time getting through them...

I ended up just doing Chair 11 (The Reut) a lot.


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

chair 6 gets skiied out the fastest cuz it's high speed and they tend to try and open that one first on a powder day. the trees hold the powder the best and they typically groom zachary's and sentinel bowl so they have less bumps.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Got first chair on 6...and I assure you..it wasn't bumpy. You need to get there early and get the goods. straight down first..then start traversing left and right looking for the goods. 
Then The Wall opened...best snow of the day....smooth windblown, that would reset every 30 min....the wind was very strong. 
Then eagle bowl...pretty deep...but at that point the snow was heavyish...then chairs 2 and 3...but T-bar and back side were on wiond hold...so back for more laps on the wall...best snow ever....crisp deep and steep....until my quads locked.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I assume that was a Sunday Report? I thought 4 was supposed to Spin today?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

That was a sunday report...and the FB page says that 4 is indeed spinning today....


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

Ah, I guess that's why. I didn't hit chair 6 until noon. I did chair 2 and 3 most of the morning.

It was my first time at Kirkwood so I didn't know. I asked some guy at the top which one was less bumpy, and he pointed me to I think Zachary, and it was just lumpy. I saw so many snowboarders that needed to lay down after turns.

Do you need to skate around to Sentinel Bowl from chair 6 or can you ride along the ridge?

I think I'm too sucky for the Wall  I have to be pretty cautious on chair 11 runs, and someone told me that it's very very easy as a black diamond goes.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Take your time...but with the snow we had yesterday...you could have got on all runs...
You...push skiers left for that bowl..then drop wherever you like...
I lied down too...after they closed the lifts


----------

